# Die Schatzsucher rekrutieren



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (8. Oktober 2008)

*Einleitung*
Stell Dir vor Du betrittst eine Instanz und hast keine Ahnung, was Dich erwartet. Und nun denke Dir, dass die 24 anderen Spieler genauso gut sind wie Du: ihre Klasse beherrschen, exzellent reagieren, aktiv an den Taktiken basteln. Keine Nervbacken, sondern die Leute mit denen Du auch durchs Nachtleben ziehen oder einen guten Wein trinken würdest. Die Schatzsucher sind eine Schlachtgruppe auf dem Server Forscherliga, die es sich zum Ziel gemacht hat Rollenspiel, spoilerfreies Raiden sowie spielerisches Können zu vereinen. Zu diesem Zweck sammeln wir ein Team und rekrutieren über die Servergrenzen hinaus, um Spieler, die unseren Anforderungen gerecht werden, zu finden.
Wir sind bisher nicht da, wo wir sein wollen und unser Team ist noch nicht so stark, wie wir es uns wünschen, aber wir sind auf dem Weg dorthin. Für Dich ist diese Gruppe interessant, wenn Du gerne an etwas mitbaust, Dich einbringst und bereit bist Dich immer wieder aufs Neue zu verbessern. Du bist hier nicht richtig, wenn es Dir um schnelle Beute und Erfolge geht oder Du mit Rollenspiel absolut nichts anfangen kannst.

*Die wichtigsten Daten*
Die Termine sind Donnerstag und Sonntag sowie je nach Gegnern auch der Dienstag. Jeder Bewerber sollte regelmäßig an mindestens 75% der Donnerstag und Sonntag Termine Zeit haben. Das gilt abzüglich Urlaub, Krankheit und anderen nicht verschiebbaren Terminen. Eingeladen wird meist gegen 18:45 Uhr und um 19 Uhr beginnen wir. Ende ist um etwa 22:30 Uhr. 

*Stand*
Die ersten vier Bosse in der Eiskronenzitadelle sind besiegt, das Kolosseum komplett und Ulduar bis auf Algalon. Bezüglich Hardmodes arbeiten wir an den Bestien Nordends (Eisheuler auf 11%), Sartharion+3, Flammenleviathan +4 und dem Herzensbrecher. Aktuell sind wir nur in der Eiskronenzitadelle. Wie Du siehst sind das keine spektakulären Erfolge und wir arbeiten hart daran das Team zu verbessern.

*Was sollte Deine Bewerbung beinhalten?*
- Eine RP-Einleitung, die demonstriert, dass Du ein Verständnis für Rollenspiel hast. Bewerbungen zum Anschauen findest
  Du hier: http://www.schatzsucher-forscherliga.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=4&start=0
- Screenshot vom Interface
- Liste der Tastenbelegungen (Tastaturdreher werden nicht akzeptiert)
- Liste der genutzten Addons
- Arsenallink mit PVE Ausrüstung und Talente oder eine alternative Art uns Deine Ausrüstung zu zeigen
- Liste der bisherigen Schlachtzugserfahrung (relevant sind 25er Schlachtzugsinstanzen und Hardmodes bis Classic Zeit)
- Berufe (sollten soweit sein, dass schlachtzugsrelevante Boni enthalten sind)
- Wissensquellen - woher bekommst Du Dein Wissen zu World of Warcraft?
- Ein Plus, aber keine Voraussetzung, sind interessante Punkte wie PVE-Vorerfahrungen, eine ansehnliche Arenawertung, 
  Erfahrung als Offizier oder Schlachtzugsleitung, Rollenspielhintergrund, organisierte RP-Events, Ausrüstung, die 
  Klassenwissen widerspiegelt, Wissen über die Spielmechaniken, Erfahrung mit verschiedenen 
  Talentverteilungen, Englischkenntnisse (wegen Beiträgen zum Spiel auf englisch) und eine kreative 
  Bewerbung
- Die Bewerbung kommt in folgenden Forenteil: 
http://www.schatzsucher-forscherliga.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=4&start=0

*Konzept*
Unser Konzept basiert auf vier Säulen, die ich hier einmal vorstellen will.

*Rollenspiel *
Rollenspiel heißt, sich wie sein Charakter zu verhalten, sich auszudrücken, Emotionen zu zeigen. Aus toten Pixeln eine Figur mit Eigenarten, Schwächen und einer Geschichte zu erschaffen. Diese Charaktere reden, kämpfen, schwitzen, schreien, jubeln und kämpfen in der Welt der Kriegskunst. Der Ausdrucksraum für diese Charaktere ist das Sprechen im /s und im /y. Wer neu ist bei einem Rollenspielschlachtzug, muss keine Angst haben. Rollenspiel ist sehr intuitiv und man findet sich meist schnell hinein.
Rollenspiel in Schlachtzügen ist nicht das Geschichtenerzählen am Lagerfeuer, sondern sich die Stimmung des Ortes und der Situation klarzumachen: In Hyial stürmen Horden von Untoten auf die eigene Stellung, es herrscht Anspannung, vielleicht schnaubt das Pferd eines Ritters, konzentrierte Blicke, Schilde werden gehoben, Bogensehnen gespannt. Dann kommen sie an. Ein Schlachtruf und die Gnomenkriegerin stürmt vor, Pfeile schwirren durch die Luft, Klingen wirbeln, Feuerblitze fallen vom Himmel, Blut spritzt.. Eine Beschreibung aus Ulduar findest Du hier: http://www.schatzsucher-forscherliga.de/eqdkp/viewnews.php?s=

*Einsatz von Technik und Theorycrafting*
Wir wollen versuchen unsere Charaktere möglichst gut kämpfen zu lassen und nutzen dafür Tricks und Techniken, um das zu verbessern: Bedrohungsmesser, Statistiken, Zeitmesser für Fähigkeiten, Abstandswarnungen, Symbole. Jeder sollte sich mit der eigenen Klasse beschäftigen, dass Dinge wie TPS oder DPS-Zyklen keine Fremdwörter sind. Wir versuchen Gruppen optimal zusammenzustellen und Synergien zwischen den Klassen zu maximieren. 
Wir nutzen alles, das uns dabei hilft. Addons, Exceltabellen, Klassenbeiträge, das Elitist Jerks Forum usw. Aufgaben in diesem Bereich sind genauso entscheidend wie die Leitungen im Kampf. Wer sich da auskennt und Wissen teilt, ist mehr als willkommen. Das ist die andere Seite der Münze des RP-PVEs: Wir wollen exzellentes Rollenspiel mit sehr gutem PVE verbinden.  

*Teamplay*
Die besten Einzelkämpfer helfen nichts, wenn man kein Team ist. Deswegen übernehmen alle Aufgaben und der Schlachtzug ist nicht auf einzelne Personen reduziert, die alles erledigen und jede Entscheidung treffen. Das heißt nicht, dass wir über jedes Thema lange Diskussionen haben werden, sondern, dass jeder seinen Teil beiträgt. Wer dabei sein will, der übernimmt Veranwortung. 
Das heißt im Gegenzug auch, dass Leute, die sich nicht beteiligen, sich schlecht vorbereiten oder Fehler ständig wiederholen, damit rechnen müssen, nicht Teil des Teams zu bleiben. Jeder muss sich stets freundlicher aber ehrlicher Kritik stellen. Das schließt alle ein und niemanden aus.

*Spaß und noch mehr Spaß*
Darum geht es nämlich. Wir wollen Spaß. Wir wollen weder eine seelenlose Beutesammelgruppe sein, die nur durch die Hoffnung auf Ausrüstung zusammengehalten wird, noch wollen wir eine solche sein, die auf den Fähigkeiten Einzelner basiert und die die meiste Zeit mit Wiederbelebungen zubringt. 
Wir wollen Spaß. Wir wollen Abende, die man nicht bereut. Intensive Stimmung, Herausforderungen gemeinsam meistern und die vielen Abenteuer bestehen, die die Welt der Kriegskunst uns bietet, statt monatelang dieselben Dinge zu wiederholen. Das heißt, wir wollen schnell vorankommen, aber ohne den Drang uns beweisen zu müssen. Wir wollen Spaß und nicht Leute beeindrucken, die wir nicht mögen. Deswegen suchen wir Leute, die zu uns passen und daran interessiert sind weiter mit uns an diesem Schlachtzug zu bauen.

*Regeln*
Wir laden um 18:45 Uhr zum Schlachtzug ein. Zu dieser Zeit musst Du online sein, Deine Ausrüstung repariert und gesockelt haben, in keiner Gruppe mehr sein und genug Fläschchen, Tränke, Reagenzien, Essen (bitte die richtigen Werte, Krieger wollen Stärke oder Rüstungsdurchschlag und keine Angriffskraft) sowie genug Gold zum Reparieren dabei haben. Deadly Boss Mods ist ein Pflichtaddon und muss von jedem installiert und aktuell gehalten werden. Du darfst keine Verpflichtungen im Spiel haben, die sich mit den Schlachtzugszeiten beißen. Das bedeutet: Die Schatzsucher sind Deine Priorität und nicht Deine 10er Gruppe oder Gilde oder PVP-Verabredungen während der Schlachtzugszeiten. 
Du verhälst Dich rollenspielgerecht, das heißt kein OOC (http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/OOC#O) im /s, /e oder /y. Du heißt nicht Dàrkarthâslol oder hast einen vergleichbaren Namen. 
Du bist vorbereitet und kennst unsere Taktikbeiträge. 
Du kennst Dich mit Deiner Klasse aus und kennst den aktuellen Stand für Talente, Glyphen, Rotationen und Ausrüstung. 

*Beutesystem*
Wir haben ein Lootcouncil als Beutesystem. Sprich die Offiziere vergeben die Beute, um den Schlachtzug optimal auszurüsten. Als Rekrut erhälst Du nur Beute, wenn niemand anderes dieses Beuteteil will. Wir haben für alle Schatzsucher eine Art, wie der Bedarf angemeldet wird. Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten und zwar FP (Feinster Plunder) für best-in-slot Gegenstände der aktuellen Instanzen (für diese Option muss man den Gegenstand auf einer Beuteliste haben), AR (Abrundung der Rüstung) für Gegenstände, die einen verbessern aber noch in dieser Instanz ersetzt werden sowie NK (Nützlicher Kram) für Zweitbedarf. Das Beutestück wird präsentiert, alle melden ihren Bedarf an (mit FP, AR, NK) und dann entscheidet das Beutekonzil, wer etwas erhält. Eine umfangreichere Erklärung gibt es, sobald Du als Rekrut akzeptiert wirst.

*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Jäger (sehr gerne Treffsicherheit)
- Feraldruide
- Vergelterpaladin
- Eule (Gleichgewichtsdruide)
- Schutzpaladin (gibt bereits Bewerber)
- Elementarschamane (gibt bereits Bewerber)
- Verstärkerschamane (gibt bereits Bewerber)
- Schutzkrieger (gibt bereits Bewerber)


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (12. Dezember 2008)

*Aktuell gesucht:* 
- Eule 
- Elementarschamane 
- Schattenpriester 
- Verstärkerschamane 

Mit der Fähigkeit sehr hohen Schaden zu machen und der Bereitschaft und Fähigkeit auch andere Talentverteilungen zu spielen. 

Generell ist die Rekrutierung für Fernkämpfer und Heiler offen. Bei Nahkämpfer haben wir für einen Verstärkerschamanen Platz. Beschützer sind bestens bestückt.


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (13. Februar 2009)

Nach einem sehr gemütlichen Start mit dem Addon und viel Zeit für alle Quests haben wir jetzt richtig mit den Schlachtzügen angefangen. Naxxramas ist leergefegt, Malygos niedergerungen und Sartharion wurde gemeinsam mit Vesperon besiegt.

Wir werden bereits am Sonntag versuchen Sartharion mit Vesperon und Tenebron zu besiegen und wollen bevor die Tore Ulduars sich öffnen den Kampf auch mit allen drei Drachen meistern.

Wenn Ihr also eine Gruppe sucht, die Anspruch und Rollenspiel mit einem Zeitaufwand von zwei bis drei Abenden pro Woche verbindet, dann seid Ihr bei uns richtig.

*Rekrutierung Update:*
- Todesritter
- Verstärkerschamane
- Schattenpriester
- Mondkin
- Elementarschamane

Mit Blick auf Ulduar, kommende Prüfungstermine und Abitur wollen wir das Team noch verstärken. Besonders Todesritter suchen wir zur Zeit.

Bewerbungen kommen hier ins Forum:
http://kk25.riotpunk.de/viewforum.php?f=18

Ihr könnt mich aber gerne vorher direkt im Spiel ansprechen und eventuelle Fragen klären.


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (3. März 2009)

*Gesucht:* 
- Todesritter
- Schamane
- Priester
- Jäger


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (7. März 2009)

Rekrutierung aktualisiert.

*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Restoschamane oder
- Heilpriester


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (6. April 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Vergelterpaladin
- Schamane (ideal Hybride, der Elementar und Verstärkung spielen kann)


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (6. April 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Vergelterpaladin
- Schamane (ideal Hybride, der Elementar und Verstärkung spielen kann)

*Hier bewerben:*
http://kk25.riotpunk.de/viewforum.php?f=18


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (15. April 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Vergelterpaladin
- Schamane aller Talentverteilungen
- Restodruide
- eventuell Jäger

*Hier bewerben:*
http://kk25.riotpunk.de/viewforum.php?f=18


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (27. April 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Restodruide oder Restoschamane
- Jäger
- Verstärker- oder Elemenatarschamane


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (4. Mai 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Restodruide
- Restoschamane
- Verstärker- oder Elemenatarschamane
- Eule (ideal mit Resto Zweittalenten, aber nicht zwingend)


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (4. Mai 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Restodruide
- Restoschamane
- Verstärker- oder Elemenatarschamane
- Eule (ideal mit Resto Zweittalenten, aber nicht zwingend)
- Todesritter (Schutz oder Schaden, gern auch beides mit Zweittalenten)

*Hier bewerben:*
http://kk25.riotpunk.de/viewforum.php?f=18


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (16. Mai 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Magier
- Hexenmeister
- Restoschamane
- Verstärker- oder Elemenatarschamane
- Eule  (eventuell besetzt - haben Bewerber) 
- Restodruide (eventuell besetzt - haben Bewerber) 
- Todesritter (eventuell besetzt - haben Bewerber)


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (19. Mai 2009)

Los, los, bewerbt Euch Ihr elenden Faulpelze !


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (9. Juni 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Magier
- Verstärkerschamane
- Todesritter 
- Restoschamane oder Elemenatarschamane
- Eule oder Baum


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (24. Juni 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Magier
- Verstärkerschamane
- Todesritter
- Restoschamane
- Eule (Balance Druide)
- Baum (Restodruide)

Bewerbungen in diesem Forenteil: http://kk25.riotpunk.de/viewforum.php?f=18


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (2. Juli 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Magier
- Verstärkerschamane
- Todesritter
- Feraldruide
- Offensivkrieger
- Restoschamane
- Eule (Balance Druide)
- Baum (Restodruide)
- Jäger (gerne Bestienmeister)

*Hier bewerben:*
http://kk25.riotpunk.de/viewforum.php?f=18


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (6. Juli 2009)

*Beutesystem*

Eine genaue Beschreibung unseres Beutesystem (Lootcouncil mit Leistungsanreizen) findet Ihr hier: http://kk25.riotpunk.de/viewtopic.php?t=3989


*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Magier
- Restoschamane
- Elemenatarschamane
- Verstärkerschamane
- Eule/Balancedruide
- Restodruide
- Todesritter (Blut/Frost/unheilig - alles begehrt)
- Vergelterpaladin
- Heiligpaladin
- Furorkrieger
- Jäger

Bewerbungen in diesem Forenteil: http://kk25.riotpunk.de/viewforum.php?f=18


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (21. Juli 2009)

*Beutesystem*

Eine genaue Beschreibung unseres Beutesystem (Lootcouncil mit Leistungsanreizen) findet Ihr hier: http://kk25.riotpunk.de/viewtopic.php?t=3989


*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Restoschamane (gerne mit offensiven Zweittalenten)
- Restodruide  (gerne mit offensiven Zweittalenten)
- Heiligpriester  (gerne mit offensiven Zweittalenten)
- Heiligpaladin  (gerne mit offensiven Zweittalenten)
- Verstärkerschamane

Bewerbungen in diesem Forenteil: http://kk25.riotpunk.de/viewforum.php?f=18


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (28. Juli 2009)

Gesucht: Heilpaladin, Vergelterpaladin

Hier bewerben: http://kk25.riotpunk.de/viewforum.php?f=18

Konzept zum durchlesen vor der Bewerbung: http://kk25.riotpunk.de/viewtopic.php?t=2099


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (8. August 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Magier
- Schattenpriester
- Hexenmeister
- Eule 
- Restoschamane
- Restodruide  
- Heiligpriester  
- Heiligpaladin  
- Verstärkerschamane
- Vergelterpaladin

Bewerbungen in diesem Forenteil: http://kk25.riotpunk.de/viewforum.php?f=18


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (20. August 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
Wiederherstellungsschamane
Wiederherstellungsdruide
Heiligpaladin
Vergelterpaladin
Verstärkerschamane
Wilder Kampf Druide 
Todesritter (offensiv)

Bewerbungen in diesem Forenteil: http://kk25.riotpunk.de/viewforum.php?f=18


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (1. Oktober 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
Restoschamane (gerne mit offensiven Zweittalenten)
Heiligpaladin

Bewerbungen in diesem Forenteil: http://kk25.riotpunk.de/viewforum.php?f=18


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (12. Oktober 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
Gebrechenshexer oder Dämonologe
Schutzkrieger
Restoschamane (gerne mit offensiven Zweittalenten)
Heiligpaladin

Bewerbungen in diesem Forenteil: http://kk25.riotpunk.de/viewforum.php?f=18


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (21. Oktober 2009)

*Neues Forum:*
http://www.schatzsucher-forscherliga.de

*Aktuell gesucht:*
Gebrechenshexer oder Dämonologe
Schutzkrieger
Restoschamane (gerne mit offensiven Zweittalenten)
Heiligpaladin
Schurke

Bewerbungen in diesem Forenteil: http://www.schatzsucher-forscherliga.de/fo...f=4&start=0


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (11. November 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
Heildruide
Verstärkerschamane

Bewerbungen in diesem Forenteil: http://www.schatzsucher-forscherliga.de/fo...f=4&start=0


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (18. November 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
Heildruide
Verstärkerschamane
Schurke

Bewerbungen in diesem Forenteil: http://www.schatzsucher-forscherliga.de/fo...f=4&start=0


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (1. Dezember 2009)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
Schutzkrieger
Heiligpaladin
Schutzpaladin
Schutzkrieger
Heildruide
Verstärkerschamane
Schurke
Eule (Gleichgewichtsdruide)
Elementarschamane
Hexenmeister

Bewerbungen in diesem Forenteil: http://www.schatzsucher-forscherliga.de/fo...f=4&start=0


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (10. Januar 2010)

Wieder aktuell. Siehe ersten Beitrag.


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (13. Januar 2010)

*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Jäger (sehr gerne Treffsicherheit)
- Schutzkrieger
- Feraldruide
- Elementarschamane
- Verstärkerschamane
- Vergelterpaladin
- Heildruide
- Schutzpaladin
- Eule (Gleichgewichtsdruide)


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (15. Januar 2010)

Text überabeitet und Aktualisierung der Rekrutierung.

*Aktuell gesucht:*
- Jäger (sehr gerne Treffsicherheit)
- Feraldruide
- Vergelterpaladin
- Eule (Gleichgewichtsdruide)
- Schutzpaladin (gibt bereits Bewerber)
- Elementarschamane (gibt bereits Bewerber)
- Verstärkerschamane (gibt bereits Bewerber)
- Schutzkrieger (gibt bereits Bewerber)


----------

